# MAC or..?



## gabriellash (Aug 28, 2008)

Additional choices that you may wish to state in your posts/replies:


*Urban Decay
*Wet n Wild


Hey girls/guys. Im actually doing a company profile of MAC as a school project and the reason why I put up this poll is to get statistics of the number of consumers who prefer MAC.







Do help by polling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks.


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 28, 2008)

I would like to state as a side note that this forum may not be the best place to get information about how many people prefer MAC as this is a place for MAC fanatics. So the results that you will get wont reflect the whole of the women 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ofcourse choose MAC but my two other fav lines are Make Up Store and Gosh.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Aug 28, 2008)

I picked MAC but I love Inglot and Fyrinnae equally.


----------



## couturesista (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm married to MAC but I flirt with NYX, Maybelline ( love their foundations), MUFE (HD foundation is.., no words), NARS ( their blushes rock for WOC) sshh... don't tell MAC!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 28, 2008)

Mac is my lover but sometimes I sneak around on mac w/ nars, benefit, lorac, too faced and chanel.....I know I am a big wh*re...


----------



## rudeSKAbuki (Aug 28, 2008)

don't forget urban decay or benefit!


----------



## April47 (Aug 28, 2008)

I adore MAC but I need to go to Lancome for my mascara & eye makeup removal needs. Also, MAC powder and foundation makes me breakout so I use Marcelle Loose powder as a substitution. And OPI for nail polish...

I'm sure the other high end eyeshadows and blushes are good but I'm a loser and I like everything to match, so buying those are kinda out of the question.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 28, 2008)

My true love is MAC, but I also like Urban Decay, Lancome and Benefit.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 28, 2008)

*eeDON'T FORGET MAKE UP FOR EVER (MUFE!)!!!!!!*


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 28, 2008)

I _looove_ *MUFE* as do a lot of other girls on here, but I chose mac because it's cruelty free and a heck of a lot cheaper than other brands


----------



## Hilly (Aug 28, 2008)

Once you go MAC, you NEVER go back


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 28, 2008)

Urban Decay and Wet n Wild... They're good lovers too...


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Aug 28, 2008)

There's just too many to pick from, each brand always has a little something to offer


----------



## evening_star (Aug 28, 2008)

Make Up For Ever is like my crack!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 28, 2008)

Never in a millions years would I have thought MAC would be number one on Specktra. I'm so surprised by these poll results.

/sarcasm


----------



## lilsuzy (Aug 28, 2008)

I love Mac but im big huge fan of others also Everybody gots to spread the love their is so many other good brands just as good as MAC PEOPLE! haha..Like Benefit, I love MUFE,Urban Decay,Bobby Brown, Clinique. Does Ben Nye count? haha love their shades they are awesome!!!


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 28, 2008)

make up for ever was missing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are my second fav.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm going to try some MUFE stuff soon. I've been wanting to put I'm just so fixated on MAC.

I bought a NARS blush recently and I love it.


----------



## benzito_714 (Aug 28, 2008)

i screw them all-but i use protection.lol. MAC, NYX, Urban Decay, Revlon , L'oreal HIP, Victoria's Secret, Milani-if it works and doesn't break me out-i'm game.


----------



## Sario (Aug 29, 2008)

Another vote for mac, but I also really like tarte, clinique and UD


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 31, 2008)

*I voted MAC (of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), but other brands that I love almost as much are NARS (can't beat their blushes, eyeshadow duos and cream shadows), Laura Mercier for foundation, and Urban Decay for 'fun stuff' like sparklysparkly shadows, glitter liners, etc. I also like LORAC a lot, though I don't (yet) have many products from that brand..*

*BUT..if you looked in my makeup case, 90% of what you'd see would be MAC!*


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Aug 31, 2008)

I voted MAC, but how can you really pick favorites, it's like choosing a favorite child. I try to split my love evenly amongst my "children". I have to say I probably use MAC and Urban Decay the most but I definitely have my staple items from other lines.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 31, 2008)

MAC definitely. 
I like other brands, but mostly always reach for my MAC stuff.
It's a sickness.


----------



## COBI (Aug 31, 2008)

I didn't vote because I wanted to "check all that apply" instead of choosing one.

MAC was my first, but specktra has introduced me to many new lines (for me) such as Nars, Smashbox, MUFE, UD, NYX and others.

Good luck on your project.


----------



## lolaB (Aug 31, 2008)

I picked MAC, but I like Lancome just as much.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 31, 2008)

I prefer MAC, but I also like Stila and Nars


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Aug 31, 2008)

I voted MAC, but I have a small amount of smashbox that I REALLY love!

I also love Urban Decay and oo Faced.  Too Faced is my favorite, I guess.  AMAZING eye shadows, mascara, makeup remover, etc.  They also have eyeshadow primer that is comparable(sp?) with UDPP, just yodon't have to risk chopping off your hands to use it all.


----------



## miss_emc (Aug 31, 2008)

What happened to Laura Mercier!!! I LOVE their foundations way more than MAC foundations... Also Urban Decay, Benefit and MUFE. I can't just pick one cos i like little bits from every brand!


----------



## Aprilrobin (Aug 31, 2008)

I love MAC, Urban Decay, Korres, Makeup Forever, & Dior the most, but I have products from most lines and will try anything that looks interesting. I'm really starting to love Kat Von D eyeshadows and lipsticks too, glad she's coming out with more.

I agree though, you're going to get totally skewed results on your poll considering this is really a MAC fangirl site.


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 1, 2008)

Make Up Forever!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Sep 2, 2008)

I love MAC but I also love Make Up For Ever (AWESOME foundations), Urban Decay and Revlon (who makes my day-to-day foundation)


----------



## dreemdoll24_7 (Sep 2, 2008)

i love makeup , but i usally dont pu t it on =). MAC is a good, but i also like avon . but it comes down to one thing its all same


----------



## LeMacDiva (Sep 2, 2008)

I love MAC, NARS, MUFE, SHU UEMURA, DIOR, CHANEL...umm I guess I just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAKEUP!!


----------



## Ikara (Sep 2, 2008)

Make Up For Ever is my first choice!!! MAC would be my second choice and then Cargo and Face Atelier. But I'm always open to try any brand (that I can afford hahaha)


----------



## liltweekstar (Sep 2, 2008)

I chose MAC.


----------



## radarlove (Sep 2, 2008)

This is really hard to answer. I like NARS, MAC, Stila and Bobbi Brown best, all for different reasons. MAC's lipsticks are the best, bar none. I love NARS blushes and eyeshadows. Stila makes great eyeshadows too, and I love their lip products. Bobbi Brown has the best brushes, blush and eyeliner.


----------



## Nadeshda (Sep 2, 2008)

MAC (for the variety of colors, textures and LE) and ArtDeco (for the great quality, price and availability).


----------



## iliang25 (Sep 4, 2008)

I love MAC but I am a follower of BE and Smashbox too.


----------



## glitternglitzy (Sep 5, 2008)

I like MAC and Chanel best. MAC of course wins.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Sep 6, 2008)

Foundation from Revlon, brow powder and gel liner from MAC, mascara from Loreal, lipstuff from L'oreal, Prestige, Lola and VS Beauty Rush, eyeshadows from MAC, Shu, Physician's Formula, Rimmel, and many others, blush from NYX and Shu.

So in the end, my face is like the frankenstein monster


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 7, 2008)

MAC and Clinique is a distant second. Although, I am highly curious about MUFE this joining this board


----------



## Kuuipo (Sep 8, 2008)

Dior for their shadow quints, NARS for everything, Guerlain for their Kiss Kiss collection. I have also tried everything from the Fusion line and have never been dissapointed.


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 9, 2008)

I actually voted NARS becaue I find the quality a lot better IMHO. I dont buy as much NARS as MAC though ONLY because I find the colour range a little limiting. As far as mascara and foundation goes MAC bombs out there and I always buy Lancome and Shiseido. MAC is a good all rounder, but there are others that are better.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 9, 2008)

Nars is a very close second for me...


----------



## soco210 (Sep 9, 2008)

aw you forgot Dior!!!  I picked MAC but Dior and NARS are my second favs


----------



## Kai322 (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't remember u posting this...but I also like tarte =}




Sario said:


> Another vote for mac, but I also really like tarte, clinique and UD


----------



## wittynickname (Nov 18, 2010)

I love MAC, but there are so many good ones out there.  As long as they work on me, I don't care about the brand.  I guess I could choose MAC only.  It would save me some time at the mall, but then I'd be missing out on some options, and I'd probably be spending even more money.


----------



## spookafeller (Nov 18, 2010)

i used to be MAC all the way, never even looked at other brands.  now, i am favoring Chanel...loving the colors and textures


----------

